# Is my Veiled Angelfish ill or being bullied?



## Tomorrowland (Mar 9, 2012)

Please help me out, guys. I've only had this little lady for two days and I am stressing out. 

Tank size: 75 gallons.
Ammonia: 0.
NitrIte: 0.
NitrAte: Roughly 10.
PH/GH/KH: PH is 7.8. Used API Master Kit.
Cycled,yes or no: Yes.
Number of fish: Six.
Acclimation process: Fish were acclimated over time. My Sengal Bichir and Red-Tailed Black Shark came first, roughly two weeks after starting the tank. My Pictus Catfish and Opaline Gourami were added two weeks later. Lastly, my Veiled Angelfish was added two days ago. All of the fish are smaller than 4" in length, the smallest of which is the Angel at 1.5".
Physical signs of illness(IE spots,shimmer,ECT): Her dorsal fin is deteriorating. I can't tell if it's fin rot or a bully. Either way, I have a 30 gallon which is currently housing my new Blood Parrot who I purchased the same day as my Angel. I'd be willing to move the BP into the 75, and the Angel into the 30 if need be (whether to let her heal up and grow if it's due to being attacked, or to administer medication if it's fin rot).
How often between fish additions: 2+ weeks.
Waterchange schedule: 20% is changed weekly, 30% monthly. Gravel is vacuumed bi-monthly. Water is conditioned with Stress Coat and a stabilizing product.
Tank temp: 80 degrees F.

And here is a shot of my Angel's dorsal fin if that will help: http://i42.tinypic.com/1zb7y8k.jpg


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

I bet she's depressed. Angelfish often fail in community tanks...especially community tanks that are brightly lit with crisp water and without caves and plant cover. Angels prefer deep dim environments. But even more notable than that...angels are a social fish that form deep lifelong bonds with other angels, particularily their mates. Honestly, angels should only be kept with other angels...and when introducing new angels to an already established family, care must be taken to do it slowly. 

A depressed angelfish is vulnerable to disease and being bullied by other fish...it's anyones guess what she's going through. The best treatment for your angel is 1.) a species tank and 2.) other angelfish 

Good luck! I kept angelfish for many years...they were and are my all time favorite freshwater fish.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Is the top 1/2 of the dorsal fin is mostly Gone? (pic is hard to tell)

Is anyone nipping at him?


----------



## Tomorrowland (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for your help, all. I quarantined her in my 15 gallon tank. I have three large hiding spaces at the base of my tank: one large rock formation with many hiding spots, a cave, and a hollow log. I also have a floating aquarium log, but my Bichir is usually hanging out in there and no surprise as it's an ideal spot for him. The aquarium, as I previously mentioned, is still fairly young so I only have four live plants in there. Still, I moved her two days ago and her condition is stabilized. I believe the culprit to be my Red Tailed Shark, although he has never been aggressive to any of my other fish. I do have a male Gourami in there, but he is incredibly peaceful and mostly keeps to himself. I never saw him go after my Angel, although I am aware that Gouramis have been known to compete for upper tank space with Angels under certain conditions. The two had plenty of space. Either way, she's okay for now. I have a 30 gallon tank currently cycling that I plan to move her to. And per your advice Goby, I'd like to get another Angel. She's still quite young to determine her sex (I believe), but I've taken to calling my Angel a she.  I'd like to get an Angel of the opposite sex to have her share her new home with.


----------

